# Totally new to orchestral music



## Mads Skønberg

Hi!

I started making orchestral music 2 weeks ago with Logic Pro X on my iMac.

I would be really happy if you will listen to my work so far.

https://soundcloud.com/madsskonberg - please visit and listen.

Very happy if you tell me what is good and what is not.

I have composed music since I was 4 years old and I am from Norway.


----------



## markleake

Not sure what you mean by classical, but I listened to some of your recent tracks and they sound good... a hybrid of folksy and mostly symphonic strings and piano/violin. What specific kind of feedback are you looking for?


----------



## Mads Skønberg

markleake said:


> Not sure what you mean by classical, but I listened to some of your recent tracks and they sound good... a hybrid of folksy and mostly symphonic strings and piano/violin. What specific kind of feedback are you looking for?



Everything that can make my music sound better maybe? And what am I doing good already?


----------



## Mads Skønberg

markleake said:


> Not sure what you mean by classical, but I listened to some of your recent tracks and they sound good... a hybrid of folksy and mostly symphonic strings and piano/violin. What specific kind of feedback are you looking for?


 And as you can see, I dont even know what genre I am composing music to


----------



## Anami

For classical music you need to be focusing on making realistic phrases. I listened to your track Ultimation and the one thing that I noticed is the unrealistic sound of the cello and strings. Not saying your music needs to be more classical or it should sound realistic. But I think it can sound more "musical" by giving more attention to legato and phrasing. Listen to some good orchestral recordings. Especially the romantic/late romantic classical music. Knowing how strings sound is going to improve your music. That said, legato string patches is the weak spot of orchestral samples. You can program and get close, but the real art of string players is in the legato and phrasing.


----------



## d.healey

I think a better term might be orchestral music, classical is a little more specific


----------



## Mads Skønberg

d.healey said:


> I think a better term might be orchestral music, classical is a little more specific



Thanx. Edited the title now.


----------



## markleake

Hi Mads, I'll comment on your Ultimation track:
- The hybrid elements, such as the sweeps, really don't work, because they are too week and are not preceeded/followed by anything that suits it. Also, you are mis-timing some of them. The breaks at 0:45 and 2:35 I've got to say I really dislike.
- The piano is fairly muted, but sounds a lot louder than the cello. The cello in this case sounds very unsuited... very weak in comparison to the other instruments. You need to work on the levels of instruments, reverb, etc. to get it to fit.
- The percussion seems to be some kind of hybrid style which doesn't work for me... I think you could find something a lot more organic that would suit the track much better.
- You have some good melodies and chords, and are varying the instrumentation well enough.

I think it needs more work, and you need to decide what kind of track it is. Is it hybrid, or is something a bit more eclectic and personal?, should the instruments be positioned up front and fairly dry, or in the same more reverberant space?, etc.

That said, I don't want to discourage you with my feedback, I think you are doing well... you just need to keep at it because it takes time to learn and get an ear for what works.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

markleake said:


> Hi Mads, I'll comment on your Ultimation track:
> - The hybrid elements, such as the sweeps, really don't work, because they are too week and are not preceeded/followed by anything that suits it. Also, you are mis-timing some of them. The breaks at 0:45 and 2:35 I've got to say I really dislike.
> - The piano is fairly muted, but sounds a lot louder than the cello. The cello in this case sounds very unsuited... very weak in comparison to the other instruments. You need to work on the levels of instruments, reverb, etc. to get it to fit.
> - The percussion seems to be some kind of hybrid style which doesn't work for me... I think you could find something a lot more organic that would suit the track much better.
> - You have some good melodies and chords, and are varying the instrumentation well enough.
> 
> I think it needs more work, and you need to decide what kind of track it is. Is it hybrid, or is something a bit more eclectic and personal?, should the instruments be positioned up front and fairly dry, or in the same more reverberant space?, etc.
> 
> That said, I don't want to discourage you with my feedback, I think you are doing well... you just need to keep at it because it takes time to learn and get an ear for what works.



Thanx!

What do you think about "Rainover" ?


----------



## markleake

I'll comment on When You Are Alone also:
- The piano playing sounds a bit limp-wristed... you need to make it sound more confident I think; it sounds like a sad track, but the first opening lines sound more like a shy piano player rather than sad.
- The violin is performing pertamento on notes I would prefer they didn't.
- I feel the start of the track needs something else underpinning it to set tempo and give it more emphasis/depth.
- Your hybrid elements are making promises again for things that don't end up happening, and they also sound weak because they lack volume.
- It repeats itself a lot.
- The violin by itself I don't think is enough to carry the track with really just a backing pad. I would look to get some more orchestral strings in there.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

I will comment on a few:



Don´t make it unecessary long. Nobody will listen to a track of more than 4 minutes, especially not when everything you have to say is done by in 2 minutes.



This track is mostly like the last one. Why repeating it. A producer who listened your previous track will skip that for sure.



This follows the same thing like the previous ones. Ok, now you have a solo violin..



Keep this track better and kick the previous one.



Something new..good! I like it..But chose another picture, this one doesn´t really reflect the mood of that track.

I really went on..and in my opinion: All of your tracks sound too similiar. I mean..I am not talking about changing styles all the time. I am talking about that you should work also with contrasts and that is possible also in orchestral music without beeing "a composer for every goddamn style".

I could comment on composition and details..but this is something I really noticed overall and when I would be a producer I would have skipped 60% of your music after listening the first 2-3 tracks.

No problem at all I know you are not long enough into the game, but work on that. That is my recommendation to you


----------



## markleake

Mads Skønberg said:


> Thanx!
> 
> What do you think about "Rainover" ?


My impression of Rainover:
- Overall I think this track works better in terms of instrument mix etc.
- The volin at the start is missing some reverb? Either that or it cuts of very quickly at the end of the phrases?
- The hybrid sounding drums I think are working a bit better here, but still don't think they are that great. Plus you have an anvil or something metal hitting occasionally, which I think sends mixed messages - the track isn't aggressive enough for strong metal hits IMHO. Cymbals are fine though. The drums do work better after the 3:00 minute mark, until around the 3:38 mark where they go back to being louder... you could argue it is personal taste though. You should also think up variations on the percussion beats, and add/remove certain drums through the track, because the one repeating beat in the louder sections becomes very unoriginal after a while.
- Your hybrid swells are still over-promising and under-delivering.
- There is a lot of emphasis on the solo strings. It would be good to hear a string section play. It would also help support the track a lot more if there were a strings section, because your dynamics are pretty flat through the whole track.
- The pads I think become boring quickly. Are you able to vary them somehow? Evolve them, layer them with something. If you have Albion One, you can use that for both layering the strings in and some of the eDNA sounds, which will add a lot more interest to the pad.

Again, I'm not saying its bad... I'm just trying to offer improvements.


----------



## markleake

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> This track is mostly like the last one. Why repeating it. A producer who listened your previous track will skip that for sure.


+1 to this. Your tracks are all sounding similar. You need to say more with each track.

Think of each track as a short story with individual personality. And then within the one track you have different parts with different personality. And all your characters grow over time, so they should never go back to repeating just the same thing they already said a minute ago. They can repeat something, but it is changed because they have grown.


----------



## markleake

Your "Folklore" track I think would work quite well if you put some more ethic instruments in there. And get rid of the hybrid drums; replace with something more organic, as they really don't work here. Try and make the whole thing a bit more folksy.

You also need to stir up the mix a bit by not having the violin playing all the time.

At 2:08, just pushing the violin up an octave and expecting your audience not to get bored is just being lazy. Listeners know when we are being lazy like this... either double it with something, changing the time signature, or change it up somehow else, because by now we well-and-truly know the melody.

At 2:36, the strings you bring in shouldn't just follow the violin repeating the same melody. That is also being lazy, and the listener will notice it.

You don't really have an end to this track, it just finished at the end of the same phrase.


----------



## markleake

OK, enough for now... I hope that feedback is helpful.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

Thanx everyone. Lot of work to do obviously

But, is there something good with some of this also? If yes, what?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Sure, your sense of melody is nice and adds an emotional touch to it. Keep that going but more elements and moods into your music.


----------



## markleake

Yes, like I said above, and what Alex says... your melodies are good. Just keep trying and you will get there: practice is the best teacher.


----------



## Smikes77

I agree, the piano sounds like it`s apologising for being there.

Remember that most musicians are "mis-matchers", meaning that they look for the bad before the good. And that`s because they probably do the same in their own pieces too.


----------



## Ultraxenon

Hi Mads, welcome to VI forum i have listen to all of your orchestral tracks and i know you had much progress since you started composing orchestral stuff just 2 weeks ago(since we allready know each other) I agree with what Smikes77 says that musicians always look for the bad before the good, beacuse they are used to that when composing. I think all of us always struggle to become better at orchestration/mixing for each track we make. 
And as we talked about before Mats, Your melody is good, you just have to learn to build all the great things around it.
But that is maybe the hardest part, because it requires a lot of work and also a lot of time to understand how orchestral music could sound.(layering, Dynamics, Expression,counter meldoies, mixing) Take all of these guys tip/trick with you and practice everyday. Honest and constructive feeback is golden


----------



## Mads Skønberg

For sure I am a bit surprised of how bad my music is  

I have used Logic for house and trance before, but 2 weeks with samples and 2 weeks with orchestral genre. 

Thanx to everyone bothered listening.


----------



## JonSolo

Well what I hear is songs all in the same key. Also, did you use violin phrases? It sounds like some are repeated but in different songs (two different songs, same violin run). It is not bad. It just lacks variation. Changing of keys, pacing, and variety of sounds will help. 

At has orchestral moments, but very folky, and world. I like what I hear, just needing more variety.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

JonSolo said:


> Well what I hear is songs all in the same key. Also, did you use violin phrases? It sounds like some are repeated but in different songs (two different songs, same violin run). It is not bad. It just lacks variation. Changing of keys, pacing, and variety of sounds will help.
> 
> At has orchestral moments, but very folky, and world. I like what I hear, just needing more variety.



What is violin phrases? I play evetything myself is thats What you're asking


----------



## JonSolo

Ah. Ok. So you are repeating some runs, but in different songs. A whole lot of Am to F. Top two songs on your page run a very similar drum loop. Like I said, it sounds good, but each song sounds like a variation of the previous song. Keep up the efforts and it will pay off. Would love to hear some of your trance and house stuff.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

JonSolo said:


> Ah. Ok. So you are repeating some runs, but in different songs. A whole lot of Am to F. Top two songs on your page run a very similar drum loop. Like I said, it sounds good, but each song sounds like a variation of the previous song. Keep up the efforts and it will pay off. Would love to hear some of your trance and house stuff.



Ok Maybe I just quit making orchestral. Is it possible to sell libraries? Bought a lot last two weeks.


----------



## rottoy

Mads Skønberg said:


> Ok Maybe I just quit making orchestral.


Take those words back, right now. Nobody quits writing orchestral music.
You're doing fine, man. Keep at it!


----------



## JonSolo

Your second post specifically said that you were looking for feedback for "Everything that can make my music sound better". And that is what you have gotten. There are some fantastic ears and talent here that can be extremely helpful.

The second part of that post asked for "what I am doing good already". Sadly what we might hear as "doing good" is far more subjective, and almost zero help when it comes to getting better at your craft. In fact what you derive from our comments should be: if we have not commented on it, you are doing it right. But telling you where you might excel is pointless.

Unless you wanted us just to blow puffs of praise in your direction, then take these posts as "things that will make your craft better" and not "things that make me want to quit". At least not just within ONE day of joining here.

I have been a member for less than a year, and reading and taking criticism has improved my craft easily 10-fold in the time I have been here. There are aspects to my music that I never considered, but have been rewarded by listening carefully to those who have trodden that path long before me.

Take your time and learn, yes truly LEARN the craft of orchestration. NONE of us are born with all of our talent in tact out of the womb. You have only done this for a few weeks. If you had it mastered in that amount of time, you would already be talented, rich and famous beyond your wildest dreams and have no need for a forum like this.

What is the saying..."no pain, no gain"? Take the pain and make it better.


----------



## d.healey

Mads Skønberg said:


> Ok Maybe I just quit making orchestral. Is it possible to sell libraries? Bought a lot last two weeks.


It's only been TWO WEEKS ffs. Wait until you've tried for 5 years and failed, then it's okay to give up. If you've only just started writing orchestral music then of course you will face criticism, and if you expect differently then you will be disappointed. This is the same for everything, nobody is an expert the first time they try something.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

But does anyone know If it is possible to sell libraries? 

-komplete 11 ultimate
-bohemian violin
-bohemian cello
-soloists of prague 

For example?

If they get my serial they can download the libraries I guess?


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Mads Skønberg said:


> Ok Maybe I just quit making orchestral. Is it possible to sell libraries? Bought a lot last two weeks.



Here is the real deal: You cant learn everything in a day. Composing isnt something that you can learn in 2 weeks not even in 2 years. Its a lifelong adventure and most of the time 1 lifetime isnt enough.

You have to accept and realize a few things. There is gonna be ALWAYS someone thats better than you. Its wrong to try to become your idols, you are not them you are your own man. Rather try to become better than you were 1 day ago, improve yourself in slow steady steps and not give in into depression that comes with the phraze "I suck, i'll never be as good as... ".

We all sucked when we started.

Here is my first uploaded (at least on youtube) composition : 



and here is my last:
 .

Those 2 compositions are 2 years apart. Did i improve much, a little or not at all? Well thats subjective but one thing is for sure. My first composition sucked in many levels.

Here is how you improve. You ask and you take THE WORSE constructive criticism someone gives you and take notes, write them all down and apply them on your next composition. Find tutorials and courses (some excellent can be found at evenant and scoreclub), and drain their knowledge and try to apply what you learn in your next composition.

The goal isnt to write a masterpiece, the goal is for your next composition to be a little better than the last one and keep that pace.

So keep it up! Endure and you will be rewarded!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Mads Skønberg said:


> But does anyone know If it is possible to sell libraries?
> 
> -komplete 11 ultimate
> -bohemian violin
> -bohemian cello
> -soloists of prague
> 
> For example?
> 
> If they get my serial they can download the libraries I guess?



Wtf? You get some real great and useful feedback here and the result is that you want to sell your libraries?  I took almost half an hour of my sunday time for you. Dont be a douchebag. Just take the advice and go work on your music and please post more of your tracks if you feel and need advice.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Wtf? You get some real great and useful feedback here and the result is that you want to sell your libraries?  I took almost half an hour of my sunday time for you. Dont be a douchebag. Just take the advice and go work on your music and please post more of your tracks if you feel and need advice.


I am very sorry about wasting your time:/ Sorry! But do you know If it is possible and legal to sell the libraries ?


----------



## JonSolo

You can sell Komplete 11 Ultimate. I don't think you can sell the other libraries. My gut says they use UVI, and that they are iLok. You could sell them, but the iLok charges tend to make it cost prohibitive.

It is not as simple as passing on your serial number with Komplete. There is a process, and a new number gets assigned the new user, and your number gets banned.

But I would not sell anything. STICK TO IT MAN!


----------



## Mads Skønberg

JonSolo said:


> You can sell Komplete 11 Ultimate. I don't think you can sell the other libraries. My gut says they use UVI, and that they are iLok. You could sell them, but the iLok charges tend to make it cost prohibitive.
> 
> It is not as simple as passing on your serial number with Komplete. There is a process, and a new number gets assigned the new user, and your number gets banned.
> 
> But I would not sell anything. STICK TO IT MAN!



Ok Thanx. Give me a hint if anyone wants to buy Komplete 11 Ultimate then.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

JonSolo said:


> You can sell Komplete 11 Ultimate. I don't think you can sell the other libraries. My gut says they use UVI, and that they are iLok. You could sell them, but the iLok charges tend to make it cost prohibitive.
> 
> It is not as simple as passing on your serial number with Komplete. There is a process, and a new number gets assigned the new user, and your number gets banned.



It is fine. I love to spent time for people to help them. But I don´t understand why you want to sell your libraries now..please speak open: did you feel uncomfortable because of what I said? If so: I am sorry! My intent was only to help you. I like your music as I said, it has good melodic qualities which adds some emotional touch to your tracks. And that is great. So..just expand your styles a bit and head on.
I tell you a story, not that this is such of an importance. I work for over 5 years right now in the music business fulltime as a freelance and do my main income with that. In that time, I had also experiences which I would call not great. One of them just happened last year in a project where a producer wanted me to create "massive attack" impressions. I did some research and created 2 pieces of music. The reaction was like the following: "That is horrible, I would give you an F, never heard such bad massive attack impressions in my life!!!"
While my reaction would be different in my earlier days, nowadays I take this not personal. There are project which work great and there are projects which needs "adjustments". Now..it is up to yourself how you deal with such things. I did 100+ commercial projects up to this day. And just because one producer told me that my music impressions of a band sucked major ass I won´t stop working as a freelancer. W
What I want to say by that: Our feedback here is a way nicer what I and others are used to hear as feedback when working in the business with assholes who are calling themselves directors and producers.. I don´t know if you ever intent to step a foot into the business, but if so let me tell you: You should just channelize your emotions and take the "information". Put your ego aside..Believe me I do that everyday.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> It is fine. I love to spent time for people to help them. But I don´t understand why you want to sell your libraries now..please speak open: did you feel uncomfortable because of what I said? If so: I am sorry! My intent was only to help you. I like your music as I said, it has good melodic qualities which adds some emotional touch to your tracks. And that is great. So..just expand your styles a bit and head on.
> I tell you a story, not that this is such of an importance. I work for over 5 years right now in the music business fulltime as a freelance and do my main income with that. In that time, I had also experiences which I would call not great. One of them just happened last year in a project where a producer wanted me to create "massive attack" impressions. I did some research and created 2 pieces of music. The reaction was like the following: "That is horrible, I would give you an F, never heard such bad massive attack impressions in my life!!!"
> While my reaction would be different in my earlier days, nowadays I take this not personal. There are project which work great and there are projects which needs "adjustments". Now..it is up to yourself how you deal with such things. I did 100+ commercial projects up to this day. And just because one producer told me that my music impressions of a band sucked major ass I won´t stop working as a freelancer. W
> What I want to say by that: Our feedback here is a way nicer what I and others are used to hear as feedback when working in the business with assholes who are calling themselves directors and producers.. I don´t know if you ever intent to step a foot into the business, but if so let me tell you: You should just channelize your emotions and take the "information". Put your ego aside..Believe me I do that everyday.



Thanks. You have norhing to be Sorry for, But I am. I wasted you guyes time, and I am Sorry for that. But Please let me know If anyone wants to buy the Komplete 11 Ultimate then.


----------



## rottoy

Mads Skønberg said:


> Thanks. You have norhing to be Sorry for, But I am. I wasted you guyes time, and I am Sorry for that. But Please let me know If anyone wants to buy the Komplete 11 Ultimate then.


I hardly think anyone in here feels their time has been wasted.
I think you need to take a breather and consider if it's worth jumping ship because of receiving a handful of constructive criticism. Sleep on it?


----------



## MarcelM

Alexanders words are a bit hard sometimes, but they are honest and he is a very skilled guy. would it have been better if all people would say your music is great and you are the next john powell? i do prefer honest opinions, and you got those from very very skilled people.

best advice i can give you: dont give up!

it seems you had fun composing because you made a few tracks already, so just see it as a hobby for now. nothing wrong with that.

its also not wasting time. this is a great place and i also learned alot here - you can aswell!


----------



## Mads Skønberg

rottoy said:


> I hardly think anyone in here feels their time has been wasted.
> I think you need to take a breather and consider if it's worth jumping ship because of receiving a handful constructive criticism. Sleep on it?



I think I need to Know how bad the music is right now - As is. 

I understand it is far away from world class. I Can really hear that my self. But how bad is it? 

And in my genre house and trance repetation is a Good tving, But I understand this is not Good here


----------



## rottoy

Mads Skønberg said:


> I think I need to Know how bad the music is right now - As is.
> 
> I understand it is far away from world class. I Can really hear that my self. But how bad is it?
> 
> And in my genre house and trance repetation is a Good tving, But I understand this is not Good here


I think you've got a good ear, it's just that you are treading on unfamiliar ground and naturally have to develop a whole new set of skills to compose orchestral music. What you've made isn't bad, it just warrants improvement.

As I and others have said; Keep at it and have fun doing it, you'll be seeing the improvement yourself.


----------



## mac

Half of me is thinking "stop being so dramatic and carry on, two weeks is nothing...", but the other half of me feels you're probably making the right decision if you feel orchestral isn't your thing. Life's too short, do what you love!


----------



## Smikes77

This place is also good training for developing a thick skin for this industry. And believe me, in this industry you will need a thick skin. Like a damn rhinoceros. With chainmail.

And no, your music is not "bad".


----------



## Smikes77

mac said:


> Half of me is thinking "stop being so dramatic and carry on, two weeks is nothing...", but the other half of me feels you're probably making the right decision if you feel orchestral isn't your thing. Life's too short, do what you love!



2 weeks certainly is nothing. If I`m writing in a style I`m not familiar with, I`ll listen to it non stop for that time before even starting something (if there is no deadline!), and still consider myself ignorant of it, and to assume otherwise would be foolish.


----------



## markleake

Hey Mads, I told you in my first post I thought your tracks were good. Sure, they can be improved, and I went into detail on what areas I thought you could improve them. I'm sorry if you got the wrong impression from the feedback and are dissapointed, but I would strongly encourage you to continue.

We aren't here to tear you down... I was trying to help you. And you clearly enjoyed making the tracks, which is what matters in making music... so why not continue and keep learning? If it helps, I can go for weeks thinking I suck at music, and some of what I produce is pretty mediocre.

I want to hear more of you tracks, if that matters to you...


----------



## Anami

Also be careful when you ask for comments on your music. It's very wise to have people/friends who you can trust to
'critique' on your music. Lot's of people can have very bad advice/critique. Grow your own level of understanding where you are. Don't rely on opinions of other (unknown) people. Then you will never be satisfied. Every good musician/composer/artist is in essence very insecure. The more you learn, the more insecure you will get. My conclusion: It's about the journey. It's about learning,improving and having fun.


----------



## mc_deli

I'm not playing anymore. I'm taking my ball home with me.


----------



## mac

mc_deli said:


> I'm not playing anymore. I'm taking my ball home with me.



If you're allowed to sell it on, I'll give you £20 for the ball.


----------



## robharvey

Don't stop! It's sounding great!


----------



## Mads Skønberg

robharvey said:


> Don't stop! It's sounding great!


Haha Thanx. I know it is not "great", But I think it's Ok?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Mads Skønberg said:


> Haha Thanx. I know it is not "great", But I think it's Ok?



Sure it is more than just "ok", nobody said here that it is bad!


----------



## Mads Skønberg

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Sure it is more than just "ok", nobody said here that it is bad!


Thanx.

And that said; I agree with all of the comments. 

Specially about the "laziness" on Rainover. I just copied the first 2 minutes, and got 4 minutes. It usually works fine in house/trance genre. I see this can be boring.

I got my new iMac today. 32 GB RAM. So maybe I should make som more music after all. But I´m not sure yet. So if anyone wants to buy Complete 11 Ultimate for $700 - let med know.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

Mads Skønberg said:


> Thanx.
> 
> And that said; I agree with all of the comments.
> 
> Specially about the "laziness" on Rainover. I just copied the first 2 minutes, and got 4 minutes. It usually works fine in house/trance genre. I see this can be boring.
> 
> I got my new iMac today. 32 GB RAM. So maybe I should make som more music after all. But I´m not sure yet. So if anyone wants to buy Complete 11 Ultimate for $700 - let med know.



I tried to make a sad film soundtrack.. and named it "Goodbye".

Dont know how it sounds..


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Mads Skønberg said:


> I tried to make a sad film soundtrack.. and named it "Goodbye".
> 
> Dont know how it sounds..



Do you like to post that soundtrack or track? I would be interested in that. Thank you, Mads


----------



## Mads Skønberg

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Do you like to post that soundtrack or track? I would be interested in that. Thank you, Mads





I Can hear it is not good, But Alexander - what can be done?


----------



## MarcelM

Mads Skønberg said:


> I Can hear it is not good, But Alexander - what can be done?




this is your best track, and i have heard worse music here from people who compose alot longer than you 

keep it going


----------



## Mads Skønberg

Heroix said:


> this is your best track, and i have heard worse music here from people who compose alot longer than you
> 
> keep it going


What? But thanx. 
This was made in 1 hour tonight. For ex Rainover I used 10 hours.. 

Why do you think Goodbye is my best track? Interesting. Maybe I have learned something afterall


----------



## robharvey

Mads Skønberg said:


> Maybe I have learned something afterall



Is an on going process. Don't be too hard on yourself mate!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Mads Skønberg said:


> I Can hear it is not good, But Alexander - what can be done?




It is a nice track. I would in this case do nothing regarding the arrangement. Just leave it like it is. One minor technical thing because I think it is worth to mention: I would give the violin a bit more of "room". it seems that the violin is too much upfront and also very much panned left without having enough early reflections bounce to the right. Very audible at the end of the track and this sounds a bit strange to me. So, not that much more reverb, but you should try to emerge the violin sound more into your ensemble orchestral sonic fingerprint. If you want more you can try to use some slight corrective eq to remove a bit of the nasally tone in the violin also plus you can use eq to achieve more homogenous sound with the rest of the orchestra sections. But this is more of a cosmetic thing.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> It is a nice track. I would in this case do nothing regarding the arrangement. Just leave it like it is. One minor technical thing because I think it is worth to mention: I would give the violin a bit more of "room". it seems that the violin is too much upfront and also very much panned left without having enough early reflections bounce to the right. Very audible at the end of the track and this sounds a bit strange to me. So, not that much more reverb, but you should try to emerge the violin sound more into your ensemble orchestral sonic fingerprint. If you want more you can try to use some slight corrective eq to remove a bit of the nasally tone in the violin also plus you can use eq to achieve more homogenous sound with the rest of the orchestra sections. But this is more of a cosmetic thing.



Thanx for your time and advice.

I have worked a bit more on the track today.


----------



## Mads Skønberg

Mads Skønberg said:


> Thanx for your time and advice.
> 
> I have worked a bit more on the track today.




And when I am on thin ice....here is another track...


----------



## Mads Skønberg

Hi everyone. Thank you very much for all the feedback. I think I overreacted and I am very happy that I decided to keep on with making this kind of music.

I am working with a new song called Inside. I hope you can give me some thoughts about what you think. And of course - be honest.


----------



## mc_deli

Go Mads!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Mads Skønberg said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you very much for all the feedback. I think I overreacted and I am very happy that I decided to keep on with making this kind of music.
> 
> I am working with a new song called Inside. I hope you can give me some thoughts about what you think. And of course - be honest.




Mads, maybe it would make sense to post your works into the members composition subforum?


----------



## Mads Skønberg

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Mads, maybe it would make sense to post your works into the members composition subforum?



Yes I can do that, where is this forum?


----------



## JonSolo

Glad to see you hanging in there!

This is the subforum-
http://vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/


----------

